# Depressões DANIEL, ELSA  e FABIEN - Dezembro de 2019



## Pedro Araújo (15 Dez 2019 às 11:53)

Boas, estas duas primeiras fotos e o vídeo são do rio que passa na minha freguesia.





Este vídeo e foto final é a vista para a minha freguesia e outras circundantes.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 13:19)

Mau tempo

Inundações e ruas intransitáveis na Póvoa de Varzim

A chuva intensa provocou, este domingo de manhã, várias inundações na Póvoa de Varzim. Póvoa, Argivai e S. Pedro de Rates são as freguesias mais afetadas.

Foi cerca de meia hora de um autêntico dilúvio, que inundou garagens, chegou a algumas casas e deixou quase todas as ruas do centro da cidade intransitáveis. No quartel dos bombeiros, as chamadas começaram a cair às 8.20. Em menos de uma hora, foram mais de 50. No terreno, estão ainda mais de meia centena de operacionais dos bombeiros e da Proteção Civil.


Por enquanto, não há feridos, nem desalojados, mas os pedidos de ajuda não param de chegar.

A chuva abrandou já perto das 9 horas. Nas ruas do bairro sul e envolventes à praça do Almada, já se circula com normalidade, mas, no terreno, os operacionais continuam sem mãos a medir.


















https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...transitaveis-na-povoa-de-varzim-11620379.html

Por aqui continua a chover com *28.2 mm* acumulados, pelo radar a frente ainda não passou na totalidade, o movimento parece ser SW/NE:






Mais fresco, 11.6ºc actuais, entretanto Dezembro já ultrapassa os 100 mm acumulados com *101,4 mm*.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

Rio Coura
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:45)

Rio Coura II. Tenho uns vídeos. Qual é a forma mais fácil de os colocar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Arga. Ribeira de S. João... poluída.... E ponte das Poldras no Coura.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 14:29)

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2019 às 15:20)

Póvoa de Varzim hoje, foto de Filipe Matos:






Por aqui continua a chover de forma contínua, *36.8 mm* acumulados 

11.5ºc actuais.


----------



## ampa62 (15 Dez 2019 às 15:31)




----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2019 às 16:31)

Quando já não se sabe, ou se consegue visualizar onde é o leito do rio, é sinal, que a cheia que já começa a conquistar espaço pelos terrenos dentro, e de certa forma, é também a melhor fertilização, como já diziam os mais antigos.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2019 às 17:47)

Em Esmoriz (Ovar) houve e continua as inundações. Estas inundações foram originadas com maré baixa.e neste momento em plena maré cheia tive a informação que as ribeiras galgaram a estrada em Maceda(Ovar), mas duvido que a maré seja influêncie nestes locais. Os Rios mais preocupantes são aqueles em que existem marés tipo Rio Douro, Rio Minho. 

Ficam aqui umas fotos


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2019 às 21:12)

Boas,

Cá ficam então algumas fotos e alguns vídeos do rio Sousa na Senhora do Salto esta tarde. Muito bem composto... 




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




River Sousa. Senhora do Salto, 15-12-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr





E entretanto, no Porto já se ultrapassaram os 60 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Dez 2019 às 22:06)

Depois de tanta chuva, já começaram a ocorrer derrocadas nas principais vias citadinas no Norte. 
https://ominho.pt/atencao-braga-derrocada-corta-um-dos-acessos-a-variante-norte/


----------



## kikofra (16 Dez 2019 às 11:13)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...ua-corta-saida-da-a29-em-maceda-11621964.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

Aqui depois de uma tarde, em que pouco choveu, agora com o inicio da noite voltaram novamente os aguaceiros fracos.

O rio Almonda, em Torres Novas, corria assim com esta intensidade esta tarde, já coloquei no tópico adequado com informação mais completa.


----------



## Between (16 Dez 2019 às 22:27)

Rio Ferreira na Foz do Sousa (imagens que tirei do facebook):

















Um pouco preocupante tendo em conta as previsões e a muita chuva que ainda vai cair a partir de quarta.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Dez 2019 às 22:38)

Rio Cávado hoje. Foto tirada em Prado (Braga). Ponte Romana vista ao longe.









Começou já a galgar as margens. Com a chuva que se aproxima deve aumentar bem o caudal mas penso que mesmo assim fica bem longe de alguns anos anteriores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2019 às 09:19)

*Precipitação acumulada 16/12/2019 - rede IPMA
*
Grandes acumulados nos distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco  Nota também para Aljezur com 63,3mm.

No Sul faltam estações de Avis Benavila, Beja, Portel Oriola e Fóia.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2019 às 22:12)

Boas noites,

Dia seco e frio hoje que aproveitei ao máximo para colocar alguma ordem no trabalho de campo  Isto significa que apanhei muito friozinho nas orelhinhas... 
Mínima de 5,1ºC e máxima de 13,3ºC. 10,1ºC e céu muito nublado neste momento.

Comecei o dia em Oliveira de Azeméis e quando lá cheguei, por volta das 9h30 o termómetro do carro marcava 5ºC, um gelo à sombra.

Durante a tarde lá consegui ir ver o Leça. Junto ao mosteiro de Leça do Balio via-se bem que a água já tinha estado pelo menos um metro acima do nível de hoje. Fui depois até à Ponte do Carro, onde fiz uns vídeos. Muita água ainda a correr, e a grande velocidade em direção ao porto de Leixões.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Dez 2019 às 01:03)

Hoje e a madrugada de amanhã vai ser um dia de muitas surpresas, após vários meses sem haver eventos severos. Estarei na estrada e atento aos fenómenos que se passarem e este grupo vai ser onde darei as informações importantes do estado do tempo.

Neste momento algumas rajadas a surgirem em Espinho





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 04:02)

Póvoa, zona alta, nevoeiro, chuva fraca persistente, terrenos lamacentos, tudo a escorrer água embora os acumulados desde que se iniciou a precipitação esta noite não devam passar de 2 a 3 mm.
O ramo quente do primeiro sistema frontal da "Elsa" estará agora sobre o litoral ou já terá mesmo entrado.





Para contrastar, um time-lapse às 13h de ontem, algumas horas antes de chegarem nuvens da frente:

As nuvens altas em movimento rápido de NNW estavam associadas ao segmento NNW-SSE do lacete do 'jet stream' que envolvia a "Daniel", às 0h de hoje já tendo saído da península para o mediterrâneo ocidental:


----------



## kikofra (18 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

Nao se ve grande coisa, mas dá para ter ideia


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 15:35)

Frente fria dupla aparenta formação intensa com intervalos na imagem de radar e de satélite:











A frente quente estava sobre a costa da região oeste cerca das 6h, e às 12h ia a meio caminho da fronteira:











Notar a queda da pressão central no núcleo satélite da "Elsa": 8 hPa em 6h = 32 hPa em 24h, ciclogénese intensa com o sector quente a enrolar-se até à Irlanda. Às 0h este núcleo teria uma pressão central à volta dos 985 hPa, cavou 6 hPa até às 6h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

StormRic disse:


> Frente fria dupla aparenta formação intensa com intervalos na imagem de radar e de satélite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 15:44)

Um banco, prestes a ficar submerso.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 16:02)

Cabo da Roca a mostrar que o que aí vem é perigoso, vento médio SSE a Sul aumentando regularmente e às 15h com 64,4 Km/h.

Há algum valente que se atreva a subir à Peninha? 






É pena a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro ter desaparecido.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já é um valor impressionante tendo em conta que daqui a 24 h estará muito pior.
> Quanto à Peninha, não obrigado, não quero ir parar a Colares.
> Pois é, ipma la meteu os 120 km/h de rajada máxima nas terras altas.
> Posso perfeitamente ter esse valor amanhã.



Quando será que teremos uma estação na Peninha? Tem espaço e condições óptimas de fixação de instrumentos.

Entretanto, não é para já a passagem da frente na RLC. Notável é o pós-frontal, primeiro pela limpeza do céu logo a seguir à frente, e depois pelas volumosas células.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2019 às 18:35)




----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 19:17)

Between disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade no Porto!



Sim está agreste, autêntica tempestade, video que fiz há minutos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Alguns minutos de chuva torrencial com fortes rajadas. Tudo alagado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2019 às 19:43)




----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

Grande chuvada neste momento 

Pós frontal bastante vigoroso


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2019 às 21:03)

Pós-frontal muito bem marcado, quer na limpeza quer na actividade posterior.
Note-se aquele segmento da frente mais a Sul, grande expansão. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

Boas noites,

Até ver, o dia fica bem mais marcado pelo vento do que pela chuva; já há muito que não sentia aquele medo de uma rajada mais forte me partir os vidros das janelas...  Acumulado nos 18,5 mm e rajada mais forte de 64,4 km/h. 16,1ºC neste momento.

Aguardemos a chegada do "resto"... que vem com um ar bastante agressivo:


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Muita chuva em Vila Nova de Cerveira, pelas minhas contas segue com *83,5 mm* e registou entre as 20 e 21 horas cerca de *25.3 mm*. 
*








*
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo)


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2019 às 23:50)

Mais um mapa sobre amanhã.
Acho este modelo dos melhores que há em termos de previsão de vento.
Faço ideia amanhã nos topos das serras de Aire e Candeeiros / Peninha e Montejunto. 
Todos algo em comum, nenhuma estação instalada, uma pena...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 00:03)

meko60 disse:


> Onde estás a ver a cadência de relampagos? São visiveis da nossa zona?


Aqui 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (19 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Vem a caminho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 01:15)

A primeira frente fria terá ondulado e nessa zona diminuiu a actividade.
A segunda frente fria foi confundida com o pós-frontal daquela, e é a que tem a actividade eléctrica intensa, é a interpretação que faço da carta das 18h e das últimas imagens:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 01:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Clarões a N/NE. Penso que é das células no Alto Minho.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Já vejo a trovoada da linha de instabilidade.



As descargas da frente sucedem-se ao ritmo de mais de três dezenas a cada cinco minutos. Potências superiores a 100 kA são várias e algumas mais de 200 kA.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 01:47)

Marco pires disse:


> cá para mim essa linha vai passar toda de Leiria para cima.


Algo me diz que não, até porque a linha de instabilidade é relativamente grande, maior do que parece no radar dinâmico.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2019 às 02:38)

guimeixen disse:


> O que é isto!!! Que ventania e uma chuvada intensa!!!!



É isto a chegar a terra!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 03:02)

Dados na rua: 16,9ºC e 86%; Sul até 25 Km/h, dificultado por ser transversal à barreira dos edifícios, quando é de NW entra pela rua.

A primeira frente fria tinha entrado pelo litoral oeste cerca da meia-noite; a segunda entra agora pelo litoral norte, muito mais intensa em todos os aspectos:


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2019 às 03:21)

Está jeitoso...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 08:36)

*Precipitação acumulada 18/12/2019 - rede IPMA*






*Rajada máxima 18/12/2019 - rede IPMA*
*



*


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 09:36)

Video que fiz há minutos:


*9.8 mm* acumulados, continua a chover mas mais fraco.


13.2ºc actuais.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 09:51)

*Elsa provocou o caos: desalojados, árvores caídas e telhados a voar





*
O túnel da Avenida Dom João II, em Tenões, Braga, ficou obstruído pela queda de uma árvore
Foto: Paulo Jorge Magalhães / Global Imagens





Em Joana, Vila Nova de Famalicão, um poste de eletricidade de grandes dimensões cedeu à força do vento e dobrou.





Em Gondomar, a circulação na Linha Laranja, F, do Metro do Porto está interrompida devido à queda de árvores, não havendo até ao momento previsão e quando poderá reabrir.






No centro do Porto, uma derrocada de pedra de um morro sobranceiro à rua da Alegria provocou um corte parcial da via naquela artéria do centro da Invicta.







Em Braga, foram registadas mais de 30 ocorrências, entre as 3 horas da madrugada e o início da manhã, a maior parte das quais relacionadas com quedas de árvores.







Em Guimarães, a queda dos suportes das iluminações de Natal cortou a circulação rodoviária na Alameda de São Dâmaso, no centro da cidade, enquanto um telhado voou na localidade de Ponte.













Na quarta-feira à noite, o mau tempo provocou um deslizamento de terras que isolou o lugar do Burgo, em Ruivos, Ponte da Barca, tendo obstruído a estrada municipal e danificado o cemitério.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/queda-de...lojados-em-santo-tirso-e-almada-11635280.html


----------



## Hawk (19 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

O motivo para aviso vermelho a norte estará na mancha abaixo. Veremos se o radar apresenta tão bom aspecto como o satélite.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 11:38)

*Vento dobrou pelo menos oito postes e deixou Joane sem eletricidade*

















https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/br...apos-madrugada-de-ventos-fortes-11635445.html

Por aqui chove com intensidade, acumulado a subir *13.6 mm *e a caminho dos 200 mm mensais


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
Por cá foi uma noite e madrugada sempre de aguaceiros moderados, que só parou de chover por volta das 6 da manhã, retomando agora ás 10:30, novamente com aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados de vento moderado.
Os ribeiros já quase triplicaram o seu caudal, a continuar assim, dentro em breve poderão mesmo vazar para as estradas.

A cascata da Fórnea, já com um bom caudal, é sinal que toda a serra está já bem hidratada com as chuvadas que tem caído.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

Boas,

por cá não há energia há várias horas. Ainda voltou de madrugada mas voltou a ter cortes.

Bastou-me abrir a janela para ver uns quantos estragos nas casas da vizinhança. Chapas e caleiras fora do sítio. Parecem até faltar algumas telhas.

Deixo um pequeno vídeo da altura da passagem da squall line. Não dá para ver quase nada mas sempre dá para ouvir a intensidade do vento.


----------



## rick80 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:42)

Não falta água agr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 13:47)

Bom dia
Zona alta da Póvoa S. Iria, o vento forte domina, abana tudo.
Chuva moderada por vezes mas não é significativa, pouco persistente.
Eólicas de Vialonga a trabalhar em força.
Tecto das nuvens nos 400 m, corta o topo das eólicas, mais baixo na direcção da lezíria, ocultada.

A velocidade da circulação zonal torna a definição das frentes complicada, estaremos agora com aquela oclusão a passar e novo sector quente talvez a entrar, é difícil dizer.
O sistema frontal tem ainda várias ondulações.







Células fortes a entrar em Sesimbra e mais uma extensa área de precipitação a chegar à região oeste:





Na webcam do Guincho vê-se isto, tecto das nuvens na serra nos 100-200m.





Vento a aumentar agora na Póvoa, ouve-se por vezes um rugir surdo e mesmo as árvores desfolhadas vergam.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 13:47)

Algumas fotos daqui perto da minha casa:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

Vento médio na Roca nos 65,2 Km/h na última hora. O pico horário máximo ocorreu esta noite, 70,2 Km/h à 1h.






Fajão tem o vento médio horário mais elevado até agora neste evento da Elsa, 76,7 Km/h nesta última hora.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 14:21)

Às 12h a situação na análise estava mais definida: ondulação da frente a criar mais uma frente quente, será o que produziu a última área de precipitação entrando pela região oeste..











*Alcobaça* nas últimas duas horas (11h-13h): *20,0 mm* (7,4 mm+12,6 mm). É o acumulado IPMA  na RLC mais elevado neste período.


----------



## GabKoost (19 Dez 2019 às 14:52)

Algumas imagens dos estragos causados pelo Downburst de ontem nas Caldas das Taipas. Entretanto, o Rio Ave já está a galgar o seu leito. (fonte: reflexodigital):


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Dez 2019 às 15:08)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 15:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Passou exactamente no centro de Setúbal. Deve estar interessante o trânsito e não excluo estragos...



Acumulou *28.7mm* entre as *12h* */ 14h* , *25.2mm* dos quais em apenas *1 *hora  Tenho apenas conhecimento de pequenas cheias, mas ainda não falei com ninguém de lá! Estar maré-baixa na altura contribui em muito para isso


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 15:24)

Portugal "pintado de branco"... 





32,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 15:46)

Vídeo que encontrei no instagram. Como seria de esperar, inundações nos sítios do costume.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

O que ainda está para chegar (e para durar)...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 16:14)

Mais uma:




Que turbulência sobre o Atlântico...

Acumulado sempre a aumentar: 37,1 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

Mais um vídeo do instagram, este a mostrar o rio Este e a estrada ao lado cheia de água perto do Parque da Ponte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

Algumas fotos tiradas por volta da hora de almoço, depois da passagem da linha de instabilidade 


















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 17:05)

O acumulado vai nos 71,6mm 

Pequeno vídeo feito no pico da chuva:


----------



## guimeixen (19 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

Algumas fotos tiradas do grupo do Facebook Moina na Estrada:

Foto de Pedro Silva:






Parque do Braga Parque, foto de Luis Silva:






Rotunda perto do Braga Parque, foto de Luis Silva:






Parque do Braga Parque, foto de Liliana Paralvas:






Foto de Filipe Faria:






Perto do Braga Parque, foto de Zeus Nunes:






Perto da Bosch, fotos de Filipes Carina:










Numa zona mais baixa aqui em Real, foto de Carolina Fernandes:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:30)

Maia, #Porto


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 17:56)

StormRic disse:


> O eco atingiu o laranja enquanto se aproxima de Torres Novas.



É verdade muita chuva tem caído ao longo desta tarde, mas sigo com mais de 1 hora de aguaceiros fortes.

O rio Almonda, está que mete respeito, a coninuar assim a situação vai ficar complicado, o rio Alviela, também deve estar imponente.


----------



## superstorm (19 Dez 2019 às 18:03)

Boas amigos meteoloucos, aqui até agora a chuva não tem dado tréguas, e o rio Tinto está na sua fúria máxima! Mais uma vez a fazer estragos ao passadiço e às pontes que o atravessam.... Deixo um pequeno vídeo que fiz a pouco antes de anoitecer..


Enviado do meu G3121 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Imagens de muita água a marcarem o mau tempo do final de tarde, na cidade de Coimbra.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

Boas

Até ao momento
7 mm
Rajada máxima de 96 km/h no Pai do Vento. Onde vivo em Alcabideche perto da A16 terá certamente excedido os 100 km/h, quem conhece bem aquele troço sabe que ali o vento não brinca. 
Relativamente a outras estações:

107 km/h, Quinta da Azenha, Torres Vedras
105 km/h, Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
105 km/h, Lourinhã
Amanhã sabemos o valor do Cabo da Roca, estou curioso.
A estação do Ipma de Fajao, Pampilhosa da Serra também deve ter belo registo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Até ao momento
> 7 mm
> ...



Cabo da Roca voltou a liderar relativamente ao vento médio horário: *76,7 Km/h*. Aproxima-se talvez o pico deste parâmetro para a RLC.
Cabo Raso, Lisboa, Santarém e todas as outras estações atingiram os ventos médios máximos até ao momento, nesta hora ou na interior.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 19:03)

Já existe relatos de várias estradas no centro da cidade de Torres Novas, e Entroncamento, em que já não é fácil circular tendo em conta a acumulação de água, e que já entrou em alguns estabeleciementos comerciais, bem como alguns deslizamentos de terras que estão já a condicionar, pelo menos uma estrada na zona do Pafarrão.

*Queda de árvore condiciona circulação de comboios na linha do Norte*





Devido ao mau tempo registaram-se mais de uma centena de ocorrências.
A circulação ferroviária na Linha do Norte está condicionada na zona de Vale de Figueira, concelho de Santarém, na tarde desta quinta-feira, 19 de Dezembro. Em causa está a queda de uma árvore na catenária.

https://omirante.pt/foto-galeria/20...26DRjDxhI2ADCHD1VbML-tH97qImSmuwsudqtWS2wLSjo


"SALINAS DE RIO MAIOR INUNDADAS
Fotos tiradas há poucos minutos"


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

Vento forte no Cais do Sodré com bastante agitação marítima.

Registo das 18:00:


----------



## GabKoost (19 Dez 2019 às 19:07)

Rua da Caldeiroa, centro histórico de Guimarães (retirado do facebook de André Coelho Lima):


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Na análise das 18h, a frente fria era precedida de uma linha de instabilidade.
As temperaturas às 19h mantinham-se entre os 16ºC e os 17ºC.
Terá o pico do vento relação com essa linha, e a frente ainda não passou (ou não vai passar)?







Observando a imagem de radar, a frente fria não passou, na minha opinião:






24h de Elsa:


----------



## Between (19 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

https://averdade.com/tamega-e-sousa...metros-numa-hora-e-esta-a-provocar-inundacoes


*Amarante: Rio Tâmega subiu 80 centímetros numa hora e está a provocar inundações*

José Luís Gaspar, presidente da Câmara Municipal de Amarante, também com o pelouro da Proteção Civil, deu conta que o caudal do rio está a subir *"um centímetro por minuto"* e adianta que, caso continue a subir desta forma, *"o pior cenário será toda a zona baixa da cidade ficar inundada"*, algo que já aconteceu em Amarante.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2019 às 21:07)

A subida das temperaturas e o aumento do vento reforçam a conclusão de que o pico do vento observado anteriormente pode ser atribuído a uma linha de actividade maior no sector quente e não da frente:






Veremos se a RLC continuará neste sector devido à frente não descer mais em latitude, mantendo-se a norte de Peniche:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2019 às 21:41)

Vale do Tejo a reabastecer!


----------



## Between (19 Dez 2019 às 22:49)

E o Tâmega já "transborda" e afeta zonas no centro de Amarante, muitos estabelecimentos de comerciantes em risco, alguns já inundados! Neste momento não chove


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 00:45)

Ainda vem mais precipitação:










A RLC mantém-se em sector quente.
Provavelmente nova ondulação da frente ou formação de segunda frente mais a norte.
Esperemos a análise das 00h para confirmar.
Mas a análise frontal prevista para hoje (sexta-feira 20) às 12h dá mesmo essa ideia, de formação de uma ondulação da frente com novo ramo quente. O ramo frio da anterior ondulação desceu em latitude já fora do alcance do território.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 08:34)

Valores de rajada máxima superiores a 100 km/h registados ontem 19-12-2019.


Fajao, Pampilhosa da Serra: 150,1 km/
Fóia, Monchique: 122,4 km/h
Mogadouro: 116,6 km/h
São Pedro de Moel: 111,2 km/h
Bandarra, Trancoso: 109,4 km/h
Cabeceiras de Basto: 108,7 km/h
Dois Portos, Torres Vedras: 107,3 km/h
Cabo da Roca: 104,8 km/h
Cabril: 104 km/h
Mirandela: 102,6 km/h
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: 101,2 km/h

A rajada de Pampilhosa da Serra ficou certamente bem posicionada no top de rajadas máximas de sempre, liderada por Figueira da Foz (176 km/h 2018) e cabo da Roca (169 km/h 2016)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 08:35)

*Precipitação acumulada 19/12/2019 - rede IPMA






Rajada máxima 18/12/2019 - rede IPMA
*
11 estações acima dos 100km/h, com Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) a liderar com 150,1km/h.
*








*


----------



## romeupaz (20 Dez 2019 às 09:50)

O Liz já transbordou na zona "fusível" ontem antes das 00h. Certamente, com o que chove e falta chover, vai deitar fora em mais sítios
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi MIX 2S através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 09:58)

Chove bem, de forma persistente.


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2019 às 10:39)

*Tornado varreu 40 casas seguidas em Vila do Conde*

Ana Trocado Marques
Hoje às 08:25

Telhados, vidros e persianas arrancadas pelo vento em Vila Chã, numa intempérie "nunca vista", que deixou desalojados e prejuízos avultados.

Partiu vidros e persianas, arrancou telhados, derrubou varandas e deixou cobertos no chão. Pela rua, acumulam-se telhas, vidros e galhos de árvores. Contas feitas, são cerca de 40 as casas atingidas, numa faixa de 150 metros de largura ao longo de um quilómetro, entre as ruas da Praia Nova e Trás do Fieiro, em Vila Chã, Vila do Conde.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera disse ao JN que são marcas de tornado.


"Tinha tudo fechado. O vento partiu a persiana e o vidro", atira Clementina Santos. Em 80 anos, nunca viu tal. As telhas do vizinho foram-lhe parar ao jardim e até a placa "vende-se" da casa em frente acabou no quarto. Acordou com o barulho. Eram 2.20 horas. Agora, tem a casa sem janela da frente. Ali, na Rua Nova, a um quilómetro do mar, quase todas as casas perderam telhas.

Junta à praia, na praceta do Côjo, Ana Teixeira não ganhou para o susto. "Foi um estrondo enorme!", conta. A água começou a entrar logo a seguir. A casa alagou. Os enormes buracos no telhado confirmam. Temeu por ela e, sobretudo, pelos dois filhos, de dois e quatro anos. Os pequenos acabaram a dormir na sala, "o único sítio em que não chove". Os pais tentaram salvar móveis e eletrodomésticos. Tão cedo a família não vai poder regressar a casa. A carrinha, comprada há duas semanas, levou com as telhas da casa do vizinho. "Ficou desfeita", conta Ana.

Na praceta nenhuma casa escapou. A 100 metros, na Rua da Praia Nova, Vera Maia viu destruídos os anexos. A sólida cobertura voou toda. "Estragaram-se roupas, eletrodomésticos, móveis", lamenta.

Durante todo o dia, o presidente da Junta, Joaquim Moreira, andou a ajudar como podia e a Câmara de Vila do Conde diz estar a acompanhar o caso.


Vacarias destruídas

Em Mindelo e Gião, duas vacarias sofreram prejuízos avultados. Às 7.30 horas, quando se levantou, José Dias viu a "vacaria a voar", as telhas partiram parte do telhado da outra. Os prejuízos são de "muitos milhares de euros". As 40 vacas estão agora, provisoriamente, todas acomodadas num mesmo espaço, mas a produção de leite "vai continuar".

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...casas-seguidas-em-vila-do-conde-11639331.html


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:10)

Pedia a todos os membros que tivessem fotos, dados meteorológicos, gifs de imagens radar/satélite, notícias etc. referentes a esta depressão que nos afectou nos últimos dias, que os partilhasse neste tópico.  

No fundo o objectivo é ser um tópico de resumo da depressão Elsa, para consulta futura. Venham de lá esses registos!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:14)

Valores de rajada máxima superiores a 100 km/h registados ontem 19-12-2019.


Fajao, Pampilhosa da Serra: 150,1 km/
Fóia, Monchique: 122,4 km/h
Mogadouro: 116,6 km/h
São Pedro de Moel: 111,2 km/h
Bandarra, Trancoso: 109,4 km/h
Cabeceiras de Basto: 108,7 km/h
Dois Portos, Torres Vedras: 107,3 km/h
Cabo da Roca: 104,8 km/h
Cabril: 104 km/h
Mirandela: 102,6 km/h
Santa Barbara, Pinhão: 101,2 km/h

A rajada de Pampilhosa da Serra ficou certamente bem posicionada no top de rajadas máximas de sempre, liderada por Figueira da Foz (176 km/h 2018) e cabo da Roca (169 km/h 2016)

----

Por cá tive rajada máxima de 105 km/h (Pai do Vento, Alcabideche - Cascais).
Não sendo nada de extraordinário para o clima da minha zona, não deixam de ser valores algo perigosos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

MSantos disse:


> Pedia a todos os membros que tivessem fotos, dados meteorológicos, gifs de imagens radar/satélite, notícias etc. referentes a esta depressão que nos afectou nos últimos dias, que os partilhasse neste tópico.
> 
> No fundo o objectivo é ser um tópico de resumo da depressão Elsa, para consulta futura. Venham de lá esses registos!



Boa sugestão!  Já tinha pensado em criar um tópico destes com alguns GIFs de cartas de modelos, imagens de satélite, etc., mas só o conseguiria fazer amanhã 

Entretanto o staff decidiu encerrar o tópico para evitar mensagens excessivas, ficando assim apenas com os posts que forem copiados para aqui. Este processo pode levar algum tempo, visto que teremos de filtrar dezenas e dezenas de mensagens, por todos os seguimentos existentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

Bom dia,

Por aqui começou a cair aguaceiros fracos a moderados por volta das 8 da manhã, e ainda continua, sem interrupções.
Depois de ver aqui os ribeiros da minha localidade, posso afirmar que foi a maior enchente dos últimos 6 anos pelo menos, agora já voltaram ao seu leito, mas estão no limite, basta chover novamente com mais intensidade para voltarem a galgar.
Nem deu para tirar umas fotos, pois ainda nunca parou de chover.

O rio Almonda, aqui já próximo da Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, á muito que não via a água subir a este nível.


Há mais de 10 a 12 anos, que não via a água, chegar ao ponto de submergir esta estrada.



 Um açude totalmente coberto com tanta água, no centro da cidade de Torres Novas.






Créditos: Isabel Jorge


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Boas tardes,

Douro muito próximo de transbordar na Ribeira/Cais de Gaia neste momento:






Podem seguir aqui:
https://www.visitar-porto.com/en/images-videos/live-video.html

Ou aqui:
https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/portugal/porto/douro-river.html

Vai chovendo, 5,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Dez 2019 às 13:22)

Boas,

por cá a energia lá voltou de madrugada. Neste momento chove moderado.

Vídeo que encontrei que mostra a intempérie da madrugada de ontem. Filmado aqui perto pelo Diário do Minho.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 15:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bem, parece que a frente fria já passou, logo depois das 4 da manhã. A temperatura teve uma queda de 2°C em muito pouco tempo, e não voltou a subir.
> 
> Agora já estamos em regime pós-frontal. Estão 15,2°C, vento forte e deverão cair uns aguaceiros no dia de hoje. Até agora caiu apenas 1 mm.



Exacto, mas foi por muito pouco tempo que a RLC visitou o pós-frontal, menos de 6 horas depois a frente quente de nova ondulação repôs as condições do sector quente. Continuam as temperaturas nos 16 a 18ºC, vento forte, períodos de chuva.

Aqui na Póvoa o vento sopra entre 20 a 40 Km/h, 17,8ºC e 88%. Pequenos ramos partidos por todo o lado, árvores caídas removidas.
A diferença para as condições de ontem é a rotação do vento para SW ou WSW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:48)

E é neste estado que está a nascente do rio Almonda










Créditoos:Ricardo Pinto


Nacional 365 submersa, na Ponte do Alviela, entre São Vicente do Paúl, e o Pombalinho


A tarde de hoje está praticamente identica á de ontem.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:51)

Rio Sorraia na Ponte da Amieira e do Rebolo (ambas entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho) vou meter mais no tópico dos rios e albufeiras











Aqui a ribeira de Magos que passa na Fajarda


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:01)




----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2019 às 16:12)

Condições típicas de sector quente, chuva distribuída quase aleatoriamente mas diminuiu a partir das 12h.
Este regime deve continuar até amanhã. Acumulados serão tendencialmente maiores em zonas altas ou expostas ao vento dominante


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 16:15)

Complicado na zona de Aveiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:16)

frederico disse:


> Como esta o polje de Minde?




Foto de ontem


O Polje de Minde, está bem composto com muitá água já.


----------



## TekClub (20 Dez 2019 às 18:20)

Imagens da Avenida do Brasil na Figueira da Foz:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:35)

*Contentor flutua nas águas do Rio Douro entre Porto e Gaia. Veja as imagens*
Autoridade Marítima acompanhou direção do objeto de grande dimensão até à Foz.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...FhA1hSubtQxiu4J2mWz2sWfO5SvEdGL2x5wh0f2riJkeU


----------



## João Pedro (20 Dez 2019 às 21:55)

Ribeira debaixo de água:





Não chove agora, mas ainda acumularam 20,1 mm durante o dia.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:02)

Rio Douro a Galgar as margens no Porto, muito trabalho para os bombeiros, Força Bombeiros


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:45)

Boa Noite, fiz um vídeo onde juntei imagens dos efeitos da tempestade Elsa no Polje de Mira de Aire.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Em Espinho já serve de exemplo, nunca estacionar em dia de vento forte ou nortadas de verão ao pé de estruturas de Obras, isto foi um dos efeitos da tempestade Elsa


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 04:03)

Continuamos no lado quente das frentes:
Aqui na rua, às 2h, 17,1ºC e 91%, chovia fraco e o vento de WSW era moderado com rajadas até cerca de 30 Km/h.

As análises das 18h de ontem e das 00h de hoje mostram que a precipitação nas últimas horas está relacionada com as duas frentes quentes. A frente fria ainda vem longe_












Os sistemas frontais em causa fazem já parte da circulação da "Fabien" que irá passar bem longe a NW da península. As frentes frias se chegarem a entrar pela costa da RLC terão relativamente pouca actividade e a precipitação será bastante menor quando comparada com a dos últimos dias.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2019 às 10:41)

*Precipitação acumulada 20/12/2019 - rede IPMA*











*Rajada máxima 20/12/2019 - rede IPMA
*


----------



## João Pedro (21 Dez 2019 às 11:08)

*Precipitação total - registada nas estações automáticas *






Serra da Estrela em grande destaque.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:11)

*Plano de emergência activado em Montemor-o-Velho. Os diques podem colapsar ou transbordar a qualquer momento!*
*Se isto acontecer vai ser uma cheia muito rápida. Evacuações a acontecer neste momento.*


----------



## Between (21 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Em Amarante é este o cenário:


Rajadas de vento muito fortes e chuva a acompanhar!


----------



## karkov (21 Dez 2019 às 13:07)

Ponte de Donim - Guimarães 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

Imagens do interior da Academia Briosa XXI


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

Boa tarde

Já não chovia há duas horas, chove agora moderado, proveniente do que resta da segunda frente fria do Fabien:


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

*Rio Sorraia, Ponte da Amieira, entre Fajarda e Biscainho e depois em Coruche, deixei mais fotos no tópico Rios e Albufeiras*


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2019 às 01:00)

Parece que mesmo depois da água baixar vão existir problemas graves na circulação de comboios no ramal de alfarelos.

De tarde a ponte do marujal estava assim e segundo informações não confirmadas o topo da ponte cedeu na totalidade e a ponte caiu já de noite.


----------



## Between (22 Dez 2019 às 01:09)

O poderoso Tâmega esta noite e um bónus natalício, a árvore de natal no centro histórico de Amarante. O vento vai diminuindo de intensidade, neste momento não chove, mas pelo radar ainda vem aí mais aguaceiros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2019 às 10:18)

*Precipitação acumulada 21/12/2019 - rede IPMA











Rajada máxima 21/12/2019 - rede IPMA









*


----------



## Gates (22 Dez 2019 às 16:26)




----------



## Gates (22 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

Estas tirei agora no Sr. Da Pedra.
Tempo ameno e sem vento.
Mas uma rebentação impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2019 às 19:56)

Boas

13 graus e nevoeiro.
Ondulação esteve fortíssima, duas fotos de muitas que tirei.

Próximo da Guia. 




 Cabo Raso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia.

Infelizmente também tive consequências directas com a Elsa e não consegui tratar deste tópico no sábado, tal como tinha planeado. Já falei com a restante equipa do staff sobre a situação, e vamos em breve tentar dar seguimento a isto, pois se também passa algum tempo, deixa de fazer tanto sentido, mas o tópico não está esquecido


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:18)

*Corpo encontrado em Castro Daire é de homem desaparecido- fonte:24*
O corpo encontrado hoje no Rio Paiva, em Castro Daire, é do homem que fora dado como desaparecido desde quinta-feira, afirmou à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Viseu.


----------

